# apt-get upgrade -> The following packages have been kept back:



## dexcom (1. Dez. 2014)

Hi all,

habe gerade das Problem, dass folgende 5 Updates nicht insralliert werden.
"clamav clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam libclamav6"

Weiter läuft auf dem System ISPConfig Version: 3.0.5.4p5


```
cat /etc/debian_version
7.7

cat /etc/apt/sources.list
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free

deb http://security.debian.org/ wheezy/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ wheezy/updates main contrib non-free

# wheezy-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ wheezy-updates main contrib non-free

apt-get update
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy Release.gpg
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates Release.gpg
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy Release
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates Release
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/main Sources
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/contrib Sources
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/non-free Sources
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/main amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/contrib amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/non-free amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/contrib Translation-en
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/main Translation-en
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy/non-free Translation-en
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/main Sources
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/contrib Sources
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/contrib amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/non-free amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/contrib Translation-en
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/main Translation-en/DiffIndex
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org wheezy-updates/non-free Translation-en
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates Release.gpg
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates Release
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/main Sources
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/contrib Sources
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/non-free Sources
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/main amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/contrib amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/non-free amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/contrib Translation-en
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/main Translation-en
Hit http://security.debian.org wheezy/updates/non-free Translation-en
Reading package lists... Done

apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
  clamav clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam libclamav6
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
```
Tante Google meint ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" sollte helfen. Bevor ich hier mein System zerschieße würde ich gerne Wissen ob das OK ist?

cu

dexcom


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2014)

Du kannst auch einfach:

apt-get install clamav clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam libclamav6

aufrufen.


----------



## dexcom (1. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> apt-get install clamav clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam libclamav6


Perfekt... Das war die Lösung... Alles wieder im grünen Bereich 

cu

dexcom


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Dez. 2014)

Ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" hätte auch funktioniert.


----------

